# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Pesca ilegal y grupos organizados para su venta

## NoRegistrado

Parece que el tema ya se ha puesto serio con la pesca ilegal en el Ebro y su transporte masivo a otros mercados para su venta en los mercados de países del Este.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (06-oct-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

De todos modos, parece que lo que más se llevan son siluros y carpas... Las carpas no se, pero los siluros creo que son de obligado sacrificio por especie exótica... Creo recordar a lo mejor me equivoco.
Y aquí en el Segura es lo mismo, los rumanos se comen las carpas...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Independientemente que sean exóticas o no, es un sistema ILEGAL que no discrimina. Hay varios videos en esa cuenta en la que sacan bastantes barbos.
No hay que cometer ilegalidades...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

